# Evening Primrose Oil at 35 weeks?



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

I will likely get my bottle of Evening Primrose Oil (EPO) Tomorrow, and I'll be 35 weeks along. I was thinking of doing it orally from 35 weeks, and vaginally from 37 weeks.

My previous birth, I had some issues dilating and had some very strong prodromal labor and tons of BH ctx throughout the pregancy. They told me I was dilated to 1cm at 30wks, but at that time I think the outer OS was just open a little bit. I didn't have her until 41w2d, and by then my cervix was soft enough for a foley catheter induction. They didn't put any kind of prostagladin on my cervix or anything.

Currently, I check my own cervix. I felt it and thought I was 1cm, but am second guessing that because I can't put my finger all the way in, and it feels like a "flower". It's kind of tapered, and I think only the outer OS is dialated. I'm fairly soft as well.

Anyhow, given the cicrumstances of my past birth and my current pregnancy, what is your opinion of me starting the EPO orally at 35wks? It is 1000mg per softgel. I'm planning on doing it vaginally at 37wks.


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

I started taking it last week. 1000mg orally. I started it around 33.5 weeks with DD2. My midwife said my cervix was mushy. I wonder if that's from the EPO.

I'm going to start it vaginally around 36 weeks, like before.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I started taking mine at 24wks and am up to three a day now at 33wks. I will increase to four a day at 36 and increase to include vaginally at 38.


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

I'm 34 weeks, and just started this week orally. I want to start vaginally at 36 or 37 weeks, but unsure how much to do. One orally and one vaginally? Two orally and two vaginally?


----------



## Astraia (Jan 1, 2009)

I started orally at 34 weeks with DD and I *think* I started vaginally between 36-37 weeks (though I didn't like it, got oil all over my legs. Icky. So I wasn't terribly consistent with that).

I do think it helped a lot because my cervix was SUPER soft and stretchy when I was checked during labour.

Wow, I'm 34 weeks in 4 weeks :shock: I might need to check my EPO stash and see if I actually have any tablets left from pre-pregnancy.


----------



## Astraia (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Channelle* 
I'm 34 weeks, and just started this week orally. I want to start vaginally at 36 or 37 weeks, but unsure how much to do. One orally and one vaginally? Two orally and two vaginally?


I started one orally. Then I did 2 orally and 1 vaginally and eventually increased to 2 orally, 2 vaginally, and 1 rubbed across my stomach or inner thighs (that works too!)


----------



## Doberbrat (Aug 2, 2007)

I started at 35.5w since I'm expecting to be induced for pre-e. I started w/1 capsule 2x a day orally then after 4 or 5 days I upped it to 3x a day, then 2 capsules 2x a day and the 3rd during lunch

I did try the internal application but it was just too gross for me to deal with.

no word yet on how well it worked since I didnt get checked this week.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the input everyone







I may start orally when I get them.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

I did flax seed oil (same as EPO but stronger) only twice when I was 36 weeks, went into labor at 37.5 and had him at 38 weeks. He was too early IMO and I had a very long drawn out labor because he wasn't ready.
Personally, I would suggest waiting until 37 weeks just in case it really works for you. No harm in going later right?


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Astraia* 
I started one orally. Then I did 2 orally and 1 vaginally and eventually increased to 2 orally, 2 vaginally, and 1 rubbed across my stomach or inner thighs (that works too!)

Great thanks!


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

No harm in that, Tizzy!

I've never heard of anyone using Flaxseed Oil. Did you use capsules? Oral and vaginal? If I go to 42 weeks with not much progress I might try the FSO.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

I used it the same as EPO is recommended. In my case, it was highly effective!







And this is in comparison to me going 41+2days with DS1 with no softening whatsoever.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Tizzy- that's funny because I had DD at 41w2d-







So I have to ask you this. Although your labor was long and drawn out at 37-38 weeks, how was your DS2 after he was born, if you don't mind me asking. Did he have any issues? I know that some mamas always go over 40wks, and they have very similar babies. Did he differ alot from your first son? My DD was born at 41w2d, 7lbs, 7oz, and very healthy. Just wondering if you could compare your two sons







Thanks.


----------



## JorgieGirl (May 13, 2006)

I started EPO orally at 36w and included vaginally at 37w. DD was born in a lovely 4hr labour at 39+3w. I do think it helped.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for asking, that's another reason I won't touch the stuff until I am actually "overdue".
He was very sleepy, not a vigorous nurser, didn't gain as quickly and was perpetually congested his entire first 12 months.
Of course he is a completely different child anyway, but I do strongly feel that my interference did not benefit him in the long run.

It was so hard to be patient because I desperately did not want a repeat of what happened with DS1 (overdue, he stopped moving, failed induction and C/S), but I wish I had held out just another week or two before getting overly impatient. Hope all that helps!








Hold in there, you're so close to the end anyway!


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Gotcha! I totally agree.

I'm totally hypothesizing here, BUT...
Say you're already having contractions, but your cervix isn't soft enough to dilate. Perhaps the EPO could be used to help soften it so the contractions can better do their "job". BUT.. if you're NOT already having contractions, it could possibly do more harm than good.

Anyhow, I was in L&D today because I was having NO fetal movement whatsoever from last night. Baby is fine, just lazy I suppose, but I was contracting quite frequently. Found out also that my cervix is at 0 and is 0% effaced, according to my midwife. She said I'm beginning to soften.

I'm taking EPO every other day, at 36wks I'll up it to every day (it's 1000mg). This is orally


----------

